# Subversion with serf - error while synchronizing FreeBSD SVN repository



## volatilevoid (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello,

I'm trying to synchronize my /usr/src with the FreeBSD subversion repository the way described here. After some time, the checkout aborts with the error message


```
svn: E175009: XML parsing failed: (207 Multi-Status)
```

I saw an older mailing list thread regarding this problem which seems to be related to illegal subversion properties (on the server). Is there any chance to make the checkout work with serf or should I use neon instead (which is unsupported from subversion 1.8 on)?

Thanks for your help!

Thomas


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 15, 2013)

Use neon for now.  Interesting that it will be unsupported as of 1.8, as will BDB.


----------



## volatilevoid (Apr 15, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Use neon for now.  Interesting that it will be unsupported as of 1.8, as will BDB.


Hello @wblock@,

I thought mentioning it would be helpful. 

I'll stick to Neon for now. By the way, it seems the bug I encountered has already been reported and marked as blocker for 1.8. It has been fixed for this version. Shame it hasn't been released yet...

Thomas


----------

